# my first tank



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

for some reason this makes me think of legos lol good job tho looks sweet


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol legos. Lego pirate, lego castle. Fish don't really care what a hiding place looks like. One lego doesn't float, but put a lego building in a tank and it will if you put it together in air. Considered assembling something underwater, but never got around to trying it.


----------



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

haha yea had the ship and the castle when i first got the tank. I was just getting fish to have fish but then this turned into an obsessive hobby haha. after the plants get a bit bigger im going to get some rocks and more plants and remove the castle and ship so it doesnt look like i have a 14 year olds fish tank


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

it actually looks like a very well constructed tank not a 14 year olds lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

using lego is not a bad idea ... hmmm got me thinkin .. maybe i should build a house out of lego.


----------



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

haha get a theme pack from like walmart a sweet pirate theme haha with the lego pirates havin sword fights!!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Very nice tank legos got me thinking too lol.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wish my first tank had looked like that... Nice work, and welcome to the obsession.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

lol our community tank has a little Lego diver in there. My husband tied him to a lead weight with some fishing line and now he's part of the decor


----------



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

haha like hes floating above the bottom of the tank so hes swimming???


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Stefler said:


> haha like hes floating above the bottom of the tank so hes swimming???


Exactly! And the filters kinda push him around so he really does look active!


----------



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

haha thats fun!


----------



## bubble87 (May 20, 2010)

looks good but could do with some more plants.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Very nice! Love the lego idea..


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> lol our community tank has a little Lego diver in there. My husband tied him to a lead weight with some fishing line and now he's part of the decor


Hopefully not real lead


----------

